# black bugs on broccoli



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have some tiny black bugs that are eating my broccoli plants, They can jump and kind of feel like thay have a shell. I sprayed neem oil once and so far it did not do anything, I am spraying again today.

What are these bugs and would insectidal soap work better? I have a bar of Zote Soap so I was thinking of making some with that to try


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like flea beetles. They are hard to control. Do your plants have little shot holes through them? That's the signature of a flea beetle.

The adults will die out as summer progresses. Neem oil has some effect, but not much. One method that seems to work is to plant a "trap" crop, such as radish or daikon. (I can also personally attest to the fact that they adore arugula.) Diatomaceous earth is another one of the more effective repellents, applied as a dry powder to the plants.

I've sort of learned to coexist with them. They're irritating, but they'll leave enough plant for you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Sprinkling the plants with talcum powder was once suggested to me as a preventative -- they devour my nasturtiums.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Flea beetles sounds like an approprate name for them. Yes they have holes all through my broccoli and arugula, they do not seem to be bothering anything else


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Look like a fleck of pepper. Or soil, on the leaf of a plant. Poke a finger at them and they jump.

Spinosad = organic. Sevin = not organic.

Get after them asap. If you tag them early you will be happier.


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

We had flea beetles emerge and destroy an entire flower bed in one morning! WEIRD! I shook the beetles off into soapy water by hand and got rid of them that way. Thankfully, they did not spread.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They can also be controlled with "Sticky Strips". They're actually 3x5 plastic cards with a sticky substance on them. Flea beetles are attracted to the bright color and end up in the glue. This is first year in many when they are no problem here. We only have one species and they erred in having their main massive hatch in late March and early April. There was nothing for them to damage in the gardens. They should be trying to gobble up every brassica seedling right now and there's not a one around. There's over 150 plants total and not a single flea beetle hole in any of them.

Martin


----------

